# Padded Weapons for full contact....



## Pacificshore (Sep 25, 2003)

What are your thoughts on padded weapons for full contact weapons sparring?


----------



## MJS (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pacificshore _
> *What are your thoughts on padded weapons for full contact weapons sparring? *



Great, because it gives you the chance to try things out at a faster pace, without having to worry about getting hurt.  Sparring with a real stick is not for everybody.  

Mike


----------



## Blackdragon (Sep 26, 2003)

I agree with Mike. You feel more at ease than you would with a real sword or wooden one. Plus, you feel more free to try stuff out- certain moves,etc.
  My friend's got these  padded
 swords and they work just nicely. Still hurts a little though 
 But that's okay, it's fun.


----------



## kenpo12 (Sep 26, 2003)

Padded weapons are great, the other thing I like is that you can wear minimal protection with padded weapons too.  I do know groups that use say rattan sticks but you have to wear a ton of protective gear.  I guess you could go the way of the Dog Bros. but I just don't enjoy pain quite that much.

Matt


----------



## Seigi (Sep 26, 2003)

I agree that padded weapons are great for training, because of safety & being able to build attributes you wouldn't be able to by just doing drills. BUT, realize that even in padded sparring, there are a majority of techniques and moves that you would not be able (or want to attempt). I have competed in WEKAF (Rattan stick sparring with gear) & Full contact Rattan Sparring with no gear (OUCH) i recommend staying with the padded sticks & helping one another build your abilities.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 27, 2003)

i would agree with padded for full contact.  demos and solo training are different though.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 27, 2003)

I can see the benefit of a padded sword or enchrima sticks and others but I wonder if anyone actually practices -- striking with padded nunchuckus? I mean you get anything going with enough speed and padded or not it's gonna hurt. 
I see the benefit of practicing forms with those but actually hitting someone with them... yeowch!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

There's an article on padded weapons in one of the martial arts magazines on the stands now (IKF? BB?).


----------



## MJS (Sep 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *There's an article on padded weapons in one of the martial arts magazines on the stands now (IKF? BB?). *



I believe the article you're talking about is in BB.  


Mike


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 27, 2003)

indeed padded weapons can still hurt and damage.  they are made for contact but not all out full contact.  anything will hurt you if you put a lot of power behind it.

the whole point is to train smart and use your head.  then these weapons become learning tools.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 27, 2003)

Well there is fancy stuff like this  but my personal favorite is PBC wrapped in duct tape.


----------



## Seig (Sep 27, 2003)

we pad pvc for sticks, but we also wear LaCrosse gloves to further protect your hands.  Like has been said before, realism is fine but be smart.


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 28, 2003)

Checkout this site I found:

www.striketec.com

There is a video clip of these sticks in action


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 28, 2003)

The problem we had with padded sticks was the dang things kept breaking.  We tried padded PVC, but that was a BAD idea.  Padded rattan wasn't much better.  Ultimately, we settled for light rattan.  It's been awhile since we've had a stick fight, but usually, the only really heavy gear we have is a hockey helmet.   Some strikes are still dangerous, though...thrusts to the face with either a rattan or padded stick are still dangerous if no eye protection is worn.  

And guys, cups are -always- a good idea 

Cthulhu


----------



## Blindside (Sep 28, 2003)

Have you tried fencing masks?

It completely eliminates the danger of a face thrust and some have additional protection for the throat.

We usually use cpvc (cream colored) that seems to hold up better than the pvc.  I think the only time we have broken a short (30 inches or so) was when we were sparring outside and it was about 20 degrees or so.  I figure the cold made the cpvc more brittle than usual.  For longer padded weapons I use thin bamboo rods as the center, dry bamboo doesn't flex nearly as much as pvc.  It will break, but like rattan it won't splinter, it just sort of bends over, then you have a flail. 

Lamont


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 28, 2003)

While fencing masks provide excellent face protection, I wouldn't want to take a head strike with raw rattan.

Now...if they made those face grills to fit hockey helmets...  

Cthulhu


----------

